# Debt Time Bomb



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i don't want to even think about this....worldwide financial collapse would be very ugly..........guns, food and gold would be your only defense.



> Our Debt Time Bomb Is Ready To Go Ka-boom
> 
> You must login or register in order to recommend this.
> ShareThis| Respond to Editor | Print
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

None of this is an accident.

Bill Ayers 1966: The only way to socialize America is to drive the economy into the dirt then offer socialism as the only way out. The plan is working like a charm. Unfortunately Obama may get us into WWIII doing it, or enslave America to the Chinese and Muslims.


----------

